# Burl still on a tree



## dvoigt (Nov 24, 2014)

So I have an opportunity to purchase a burl that is still on a tree. The top of the tree broke off so the owner is looking to sell the burl.

Here is a picture of the burl in question.

According to the owner is a maple tree and the burl is approximately 30 inches high with a circumference of 66 inches. The approximate diameter is 24 inches.

He is asking $125 for it.

So 2 questions:
1) is this a decent price?
2) if I was to get it, what is the best way to process it? I don't have any sawmill equipment, but do have a full shop including a 14" band saw with 12" resaw.

I would be looking to make turning blanks out of it. Maybe a big bowl and some PM blanks.

No way of telling how figured it would be, I was thinking about seeing if I could offer him a trade for something made from it. So that way if it isn't pretty I'm not out any thing.

Derek


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 24, 2014)

I'd go trade or offer less for it. If it's all well figured 125.00 is fair but buying it without opening it up you are taking a chance. Do you have a chainsaw?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 24, 2014)

This is just me... but I'd give him $100 if I was able to look under the bark to make sure it was eye burl. I'm not much on swirl, so it wouldn't be of any value to me there... unless I was going to re-sell it... but even then, at that size, it would be hard to sell enough to make money at 21" across and looks to be quite a bit less than 30" high. 

If you've got a chainsaw, you can slice it down to get a flat surface to saw on your BS. I 'mill' a lot of turning blanks on my 14" rikon, but certainly wish I had more resaw than 13" at times.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Nov 24, 2014)

I just went through this myself with a Black Cherry burl from Craigslist. I offered $40 not knowing what it's like inside. I was lucky because when I picked it up ... it was HEAVY. I figured I could get at least 1 bowl out of it for $50 or $60, so I would make some $ off it. After picking it up and feeling how heavy it was, I figured I can make 2 bowls for $50 or $60 and 1 platter for $40, so I should make out well on it. I don't normally buy wood, but when I do, I always guess what my profit would be from it to decide if it's worth the price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 24, 2014)

I certainly wouldn't give him that without cracking it open. If he won't go for that offer him $50. I would walk away if he doesn't take that. JMO

Reactions: Agree 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

I offering .25 a pound to my neigh bor tree guy for burls brought whole that are not oak (I don't buy oak burl). I did just offer him .50 a pound for hickory burl since he has 3 hickory trees to take down in Dallas proper in January. Also told him if any of them have burl figure we want I'd up that quite a bit. $125 for that burl is too much IMO no mater the figure. I'd offer $25 and walk if he snuffs at you. There's a lot of work involved in processing it and you are accepting all the risk not him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dvoigt (Nov 25, 2014)

Ok that is pretty much what I was thinking too. We'll he what he says!


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I just purchased two exactly like that, I got a larger one for 50. and the smaller one for 20.00 (almost same as the one you
pictured) Good luck. 
The one like yours did not have a lot of curl etc.. but was more straight grained..


----------



## justallan (Nov 26, 2014)

Granted I'm new at this whole game, but the way I see it is if you want it for your self that's one thing. You can cut it, figure out what to do with it, have some enjoyment out of making something from tree to final product, ETC.
If you plan to make money on it I feel that you'd just about have to get it for free. By the time you mess with getting it, sawing it up, sealing it and then trying to sell it, your into this thing for some hours and just can't give much for it.
I try for a trade and if not it didn't cost you anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------

